# * April Photo Contest Winner * Announced



## fish_doc (Jan 31, 2005)

First off all -

All of the mods here want to give a big
Thank YOU 
to all that entered photos in the contest. There were lots of very good photos and the decision was not a easy one. After much debate between the moderators we have come to a decision.
In other words the results have been tallied and the here are the results.

We will start with the runner up for the Photo of the Month contest 
and the runner up is - - - - 
.
.
.
.
.
*Jandaseve* 
who submitted the following photo.








http://www.fishforums.com/forum/showthread.php?t=9528



And now for the winner 
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
The winner of the April Photo of the Month contest is:

.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.

How is this for suspense?
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
Are you wondering who it could be yet?
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
Sorry we couldnt decide so we didn't pick one.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
Just kidding
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
(Drum roll)
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
The winner is -
*MALA*
*.*
for his submission of this photo.








http://www.fishforums.com/forum/showthread.php?t=9381


Once again thank you to all that submitted great photos. 
We look forward to seeing more from everyone here as we go forward planning, growing, and coming up with bigger and better things.


----------



## Georgia Peach (Sep 23, 2005)

wow, congrats!


----------



## pureplecs (Jan 25, 2006)

Wow! Awesome pics! Congratulations to the winners!!!!


----------



## Osiris (Jan 18, 2005)

:fun: Thanks! Am really wanting to Party now, round of drinks on me!

"her" should be "him"  

I am impressed with Janadseve's shot, it's rare to be able to catch your fish in action like that and have the camera ready! I've yet to hit one!


----------



## joe kool (Jan 24, 2005)

how about tank shot ... who won that one?


----------



## Christine (Nov 4, 2005)

Congrats! Those are awesome photos!


----------



## fish_doc (Jan 31, 2005)

Mala said:


> "her" should be "him"


Sorry I fixed it.


----------



## Lydia (Feb 6, 2005)

Another close runner up I think everyone should see, since it is a beautiful picture, is craftyflalady's picture. Once I figure out how to post it, I will lol, ASSuming it's OK with the other mods and Crafty herself...


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

There wasn't a tank shot pic contest this first month, just a fish pic contest.


----------



## joe kool (Jan 24, 2005)

TheOldSalt said:


> There wasn't a tank shot pic contest this first month, just a fish pic contest.


I submitted one ... I'm guessing it was too late for the contest ... that was my question. Did my pictures make the cut or are they going to be in the next contest or did they just get lost??


----------



## Fishfirst (Jan 24, 2005)

they will be put in a gallery I believe??? At least thats what the plan was...


----------



## JandaSeve (Jan 18, 2005)

Congrats Mala! That's a great shot... I'm rather impressed with ymself getting runner up! SWEET!!!!! lol


----------



## ALFA WOLF (May 24, 2005)

saw that one coming lol gj mala


----------



## JandaSeve (Jan 18, 2005)

So, When does the next one start?????


----------

